# GenieGo (Nomad) Firmware Update



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

I think my GenieGo received a firmware up update. Can anyone tell me if an update went out and what it was for?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm not near my Genie now, so I'll report in later, but *what version are you on*?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

*1.6.p6-75384s is the version I am on, and yes, I believe it was a recent update. *


----------



## tbolt (Aug 22, 2009)

Just chiming in here

I believe my GenieGo updated yesterday afternoon

Current Firmware Revision is: 1.6.p6-75384S

Not sure what it was before yesterday


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

I have the same version as you guys. Not sure when the update happened.


----------



## GAM (Jun 3, 2007)

Blitz68 said:


> I think my GenieGo received a firmware up update. Can anyone tell me if an update went out and what it was for?


How did you know it was updated?


----------



## tbolt (Aug 22, 2009)

For me, I noticed that the three blue lights changed their status colors.

I had to do a Red Button Reboot on the GenieGo to get the network connection back.

Lights were:
Amber
Off
Blue


----------



## GAM (Jun 3, 2007)

You would think it would automatically reset after an update.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

GAM said:


> You would think it would *automatically reset* after an update.


Mine apparently did. I got the update and it's been working fine, with no interaction on my part.


----------



## GAM (Jun 3, 2007)

That's good, makes sense that it would work like that.


----------



## tbolt (Aug 22, 2009)

GAM said:


> You would think it would automatically reset after an update.


Yes, that's what I would expect to happen also.


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

My version:


----------

